# Winter home for tractors.



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

This will have to do for a winter home this year until I get straightened out and can put up a shed of some type. 

Cannot really see from road, so I'm thinking of telling one nosey neighbor that the maintenance was getting to much for me so I sold both of them. When I brought in the 4000 after midnight, caught her sneaking up the back fence row taking pic with phone to see what I was doing. I bought 25+ acres 30 years ago for PRIVACY. When I was just about finished with the 4000 restore, she invited herself over to see what I was going to do with the NAA. she mentioned that it was so old and in bad shape I should give it to her son. He might be able to do something with it it her words. Note that the NAA was in good working condition. A little underpowered for some of my chores and showing some age, but a very serviceable machine still.

Still fuming a little over that, and temptation is so very hard to resist. At my age, such opportunities are getting scarce. What the hell, I'll tell my good neighbor the same thing and see how long it takes Nosey to react.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a neighbor like that. Luckily there's plenty of tree's and a fence between us.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

It seems that theRe is1 in every community . She's not really too bad, just a little lonely and self centered. I just hate to be watched and spied on.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That winter cover should work great. It'll keep the weather out, and let condensation escape... very important. Be ware of the prevailing winds.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Tractors are parked west to east in direction of prevailing wind. Wanted the air to be able to blow thru instead of in side. The tarp is industrial grade and the manufacturer sent a warning page that says not to tie tarp down in a rigid stretched position. First time I had ever of this. The explanation was the tarp must have the ability to move in the wind to prevent damage to sewn seams. I have always stretched as tight as possible and used ratcheting straps to cinch it up tight. Maybe that is why I have had soooo many damaged tarps over the years. We'll see how works tied loose.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

One additional note. I found some small heat lamp holders at ACE, and now have a 250 watt heat lamp on each tractor. Mounted to direCT heat from bulb on to radiator, NAA from outside, 4000 from inside grill.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

ED,
My answer to nosy people like that has always been, "If you'll forgive me for not answering that, I will forgive you for asking". If they are offended, the Hell with them. Most go home and sulk, but you are not bothered again.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Great response. I can never think of anything like that at the time.I really need to record some of these goodies on flash cards so I can have a witty response ready. Funny, this lady's brother is really nice and is welcome any time. After the latest incident, he came over and apologized for her behavior. He told me I needed to be more aggressive when talking to her. " You cannot make her mad, I have tried"


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Flash cards. What a great idea. I can just see it now.

"Hold on! I have a response to that.... Hang on there.... almost now....just a minute while I thumb through these prompts......"


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

We all slow down as we get older. People expect this and I hate to disappoint.


----------



## IHRedMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Ed Williams said:


> This will have to do for a winter home this year until I get straightened out and can put up a shed of some type.
> 
> Cannot really see from road, so I'm thinking of telling one nosey neighbor that the maintenance was getting to much for me so I sold both of them. When I brought in the 4000 after midnight, caught her sneaking up the back fence row taking pic with phone to see what I was doing. I bought 25+ acres 30 years ago for PRIVACY. When I was just about finished with the 4000 restore, she invited herself over to see what I was going to do with the NAA. she mentioned that it was so old and in bad shape I should give it to her son. He might be able to do something with it it her words. Note that the NAA was in good working condition. A little underpowered for some of my chores and showing some age, but a very serviceable machine still.
> 
> Still fuming a little over that, and temptation is so very hard to resist. At my age, such opportunities are getting scarce. What the hell, I'll tell my good neighbor the same thing and see how long it takes Nosey to react.


----------



## IHRedMan (Mar 4, 2018)

I had the same problem with tarps. They would last about 3 months then rip. I found a tent shed at Harbor Freight that is about 10 X 12 feet. It is high enough to sit on the tractor and drive in or back out. It has door that zips down. I have Ford 3000 Diesel and live in North Florida, so my problem is rain more than snow


----------



## csas309 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey, That looks just like my neighbor's Ford tractor garage. I love it!!!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I had a few extra things around that were used to cobble up this shed. It's not pretty by any means. It keeps the elements off. 

3 wire-panels, 3 coral panels, a tarp and zip-ties or nylon bale twine. 


















The 1-car garage for the tractor became the hay barn!


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

IHRedMan said:


> I had the same problem with tarps. They would last about 3 months then rip. I found a tent shed at Harbor Freight that is about 10 X 12 feet. It is high enough to sit on the tractor and drive in or back out. It has door that zips down. I have Ford 3000 Diesel and live in North Florida, so my problem is rain more than snow


I found that 20x20 HD industrial tarp for 25. Trying to gather about 40 2x4 and some 8 inch block to make a sloped lean-to to park both tractors. Need to figure cheap ground anchor. Thought about dropping a couple of trees for anchorc;


----------



## CapTree (Aug 29, 2019)

Ed Williams said:


> This will have to do for a winter home this year until I get straightened out and can put up a shed of some type.
> 
> Cannot really see from road, so I'm thinking of telling one nosey neighbor that the maintenance was getting to much for me so I sold both of them. When I brought in the 4000 after midnight, caught her sneaking up the back fence row taking pic with phone to see what I was doing. I bought 25+ acres 30 years ago for PRIVACY. When I was just about finished with the 4000 restore, she invited herself over to see what I was going to do with the NAA. she mentioned that it was so old and in bad shape I should give it to her son. He might be able to do something with it it her words. Note that the NAA was in good working condition. A little underpowered for some of my chores and showing some age, but a very serviceable machine still.
> 
> Still fuming a little over that, and temptation is so very hard to resist. At my age, such opportunities are getting scarce. What the hell, I'll tell my good neighbor the same thing and see how long it takes Nosey to react.


With a few more battens and more cover it will look like the new boat you just got. That will haver her peeping under the covers at 3 in the morning LOL.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

That's a tremendous idea. A little pvc pipe can make a really convincing shape under the tarp.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ed Williams said:


> I found that 20x20 HD industrial tarp for 25. Trying to gather about 40 2x4 and some 8 inch block to make a sloped lean-to to park both tractors. Need to figure cheap ground anchor. Thought about dropping a couple of trees for anchorc;


In my images, cinder blocks are CHEAP and weigh a bunch, especially the solid ones.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

My tractor shed came from some neighbors we had many years ago. They used this for their horse shelter. The husband would take a hay bale and stuff it in on one side with the kubota and front forks. Total build cost was about $260 at the time.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Then a few years later I found another similar on the web.

















































In this looong one you can park the tractor at one end and put the boat in the other end. 

Then tell the snoop, you are inventing a boatractor machine. It can plow under water. lol


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Then, I saw the Shelter logic and blended the 2 ideas together that is my current tractor shed.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Now, if you are really broke and need a fast shelter with FREE craiglist stuff, you can grab a truck cap and a bunch of long wood pallets and do this ... 










I've gotten 2 caps off CL in the past 5 years and every now and then see these put out to the end of driveways with a FREE sign on them. 

You don't need it that high like the above image. 

here's another with FREE materials found ...


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

The bottom looks pretty straight foreward. What is the hoop material forming the roof. It looks like some kind of woven wire. How does it hold the half moon shape


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

After having to replace 2 rears in 2 months, the last image is probably what I will wind up with.

Latest thought was to use the fairly thick line of 40 ft trees on the fence row as one side of a shelter to save $$$. But that would turn shelter in N-S orientation where the wind would blow against side. Really wanted orientation to be E-W with sides anchored and blowing thru center of shelter.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ed Williams said:


> The bottom looks pretty straight foreward. What is the hoop material forming the roof. It looks like some kind of woven wire. How does it hold the half moon shape


Just the regular feedlot cattle panel nothing special
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/feedlot-panel-cattle-16-ft-l-x-50-in-h

We buy them when TSC has them on sale or Rural King.  A homesteader can never have enough of these panels or Tee posts. 

With a wood base, you can use post barb staples to hold the wire-rod hooped fence in place. I've made several of these in my life already. 2 have withstood over hurricane 85mph winds. 
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...ks-400-count-2-in-barbed-staples?cm_vc=-10005

Hit the 4min mark on this YT vid ...





You can say this is an Amish barn raising event because no power tools are needed.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ed Williams said:


> After having to replace 2 rears in 2 months, the last image is probably what I will wind up with.
> 
> Latest thought was to use the fairly thick line of 40 ft trees on the fence row as one side of a shelter to save $$$. But that would turn shelter in N-S orientation where the wind would blow against side. Really wanted orientation to be E-W with sides anchored and blowing thru center of shelter.


Go get this...
https://lexington.craigslist.org/zip/d/versailles-free-ping-pong-table/7017899533.html 

and some of these ...
https://lexington.craigslist.org/zip/d/lexington-free-pallets/7025083313.html 
https://lexington.craigslist.org/zip/d/lexington-free-pallets/7023002305.html
https://lexington.craigslist.org/zip/d/nicholasville-free-scrap-wood/7008735921.html

and this ...

https://lexington.craigslist.org/zip/d/lexington-free-stuff-bench-plywood-etc/7002274300.html

And with your tarp have a really NICE lean-to ... Watch the YT vid above for ideas.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

bmaverick said:


> Then, I saw the Shelter logic and blended the 2 ideas together that is my current tractor shed.
> 
> View attachment 51369





bmaverick said:


> Go get this...
> https://lexington.craigslist.org/zip/d/versailles-free-ping-pong-table/7017899533.html
> 
> and some of these ...
> ...


Bmaverick,
Thanks for the great ideas. I worked for an industrial building construction company for t h e last 20 years and evidently have developed an anvanced case of tunnel vision on building construction. I need to leave my comfort zone and explore alternates. It doesn't have to be a 100 yr structure t I keep weather off tractors. Thanks again.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ed Williams said:


> Bmaverick,
> Thanks for the great ideas. I worked for an industrial building construction company for t h e last 20 years and evidently have developed an advanced case of tunnel vision on building construction. I need to leave my comfort zone and explore alternates. It doesn't have to be a 100 yr structure t I keep weather off tractors. Thanks again.


sweet deal.  

You just need something to hold over for the winter until something better can be done after the Spring.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

*BLACK FRIDAY* - tractor shelter !

*Take 15% off of this *
https://www.harborfreight.com/10-ft-x-10-ft-portable-shed-63297.html 
or clone it with your own resources.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

3 years ago we decided to add on to our house. 
The garage had to go as it was in the way of the addition and I wanted a bigger one anyway.
I hated to just tear it down as structurally it was still in good condition and it would have been a lot of work and expense to destroy it and haul the debris to the landfill.
So I made the choice to save it.
I lifted it up and set it on my trailer then hauled it up to my property. Had a load of class 5 hauled in then set the garage on that on two layers of treated 2x6s. I'm thinking maybe it'll last for 10-15 years at which point I will set a match to it.
It cost me about $600 total including the over dimension permit, gas, the class 5, etc.
As soon as I had it set down my little Ford 3000 darted right in there as if it were hers.
I've looked at 2 garages since that were free on craigslist. I didnt take them but would move one again if the circunstances are right.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I remember that project Ultradog, it was quite an undertaking. Well worth it in the end!


----------

